

Caution: Driver May Be Surfing the Web  - bootload
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/08/24/technology/24digi.html?partner=rssnyt&emc=rss

======
watmough
In some sense, if you stick an iPhone on a mount on the dash, then you can
already be online. I'm pretty sure I saw a guy with just this setup the other
day.

------
bootload
_"... Will drivers exercise good sense and not use their laptops while
driving? ..."_

I do see some benefits. Imagine if you have voice output hooked up to GPS,
some software and google maps. Location based information delivered to car
based hardware will be in more demand.

~~~
mnemonik
Isn't that essentially what the newer navigation systems are supposed to be
doing?

~~~
bootload
_"... Isn't that essentially what the newer navigation systems are supposed to
be doing? ..."_

Yes but using open data instead of closed services.

------
elq
I just took a cab to the airport. The driver was scheduling other trips and
giving estimates of cost by using the gmaps iphone app.

It wasn't a quick trip.

------
ojbyrne
I've used a laptop on the passenger seat in the past. That's why they call it
wardriving.

